# iPEGA PG-9083S Bluetooth Controller Call of Duty: Mobile problem



## Slo2021 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have iPEGA PG-9083S Bluetooth Controller and i can't get working in Call of Duty: Mobile. Works fine in other games.


----------

